# got any scholarly Rob Bell analysis/critique?



## lynnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Ya'll....

My daughter's tutor is in the MAR program at WestminsterTS, and she told me today that she needs to find some scholarly articles about Rob Bell for an upcoming paper. I told her that I read and post at a Reformed forum with all kinds of brilliant Reformed theological people that know links to every sort of subject, so can anybody help me out? I gotta keep my promise here, I am counting on you guys

I know there are lots of threads on this but I was hoping for some top quality links to essays by recognized respectable theologians, not discusssion threads. Anybody got some favorites? She distinctly talked about universalism but I am not sure if she'll cover any of his other positions, so I guess any Rob Bell subject might be good. She's so snowed under with first year Hebrew that I am trying to save her some google time by asking here.

Thanks for any help!!!! 

PS mods......if I sent her the page that comes up when you do a PB search under Rob Bell, could she access it or is that search page members only?


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know if this would qualify as "scholarly" or not, but Kevin Deyoung's 20-page review of _Love Wins_ was helpful: http://thegospelcoalition.org/blogs/kevindeyoung/files/2011/03/LoveWinsReview.pdf


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 27, 2011)

I would suggest looking in Themelios.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I forgot about Themelios but it has a ton of stuff. And DeYoung was the featured speaker at the WTS preaching conference this fall so that's a great link.


----------



## elnwood (Nov 27, 2011)

Timothy Tennent, President of Asbury Seminary and one of the world's leading missiologists, wrote a four part critique on his blog.
Part One: Why Rob Bell needs to return to Seminary
Part Two: Why Rob Bell needs to return to Seminary
Part Three: Why Rob Bell needs to return to Seminary... and bring along quite a few contemporary evangelical pastors (cont.) - Timothy C. Tennent | Timothy C. Tennent
Part Four: Why Rob Bell needs to return to Seminary... and bring along quite a few contemporary evangelical pastors (cont.) - Timothy C. Tennent | Timothy C. Tennent


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 27, 2011)

James White reviewed it on his program, and I found the analysis quite helpful.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 27, 2011)

"New Horizons," the OPC's denominational magazine, has a review of Bell's dreadful book in the new, December, 2011, issue. The same issue also has a good anti-paedocommunion article, by the way.


----------

